# Corydoras vs. Fluorite



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm trying to get a feel for how many people have successfully kept cories in with Fluorite substrate (without having eroded barbels)...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't consider Fluorite sharp, and I've kept Cories on fluorite for years with no problems... If you're really concerned you could always use the new Fluorite black sand instead?


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

Just posted in another thread that I have seen no issues with mine over fluorite. Your options for an answer don't really work though, I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that in my experience substrate doesn't matter, I wouldn't consider fluorite sharp so I can't choose "B". My only option is "C" other.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

The gravel that the average aquarium user use is too "sharp" for cories?


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I use quartz substrate that end up killing all my cory (belly cuts and mouth too) but not the other fish.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

I have Pool filter sand in a 55g and pool filter sand/Tahitian Moon sand mix in a 29.My cories love the stuff,they're always digging aound in it

I didn't notice any ill effects in the tank I had cories and Flourite in..The tank now has play sand in it.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I have had my cory's in tank with pool sand and they did fine. Now they are in a tank with fluorite and they are still doing fine. I think they liked the pool sand better but I hated the look of the pool sand after 3 months.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I chose "other" because I haven't had any problems with any of my substrate (including flourite), but I have heard of a few cases of them damaging their barbels on large sharp edged substrate. I guess it would make sense when they're always poking around for food and when the substrate size is bigger, the food falls deeper between the rocks, so eventually it will wear their barbels down.

That said, most of the time when you see a Cory with short/no barbels it's because of poor water quality in the tank. If I'm buying Cory's in a store I make sure they have nice healthy looking barbels, and if they don't it most likely means they've been in some poor water conditions somewhere along the way, and may not be healthy in other ways either.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I had a cory live just short of 8 years in my 75 with Flourite. I also have had no issues with many varieties of cories that are in the 1.5" length range being long lived. I have had issues with the tiny cories like Habrosus and Pygmyus not being long lived (1 year or less) but I cant say that it is due to the Flourite. It may just be their normal life span.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

i haven't had a single problem. mine have very long, healthy barbels. all i use is flourite.


----------

